# Did anyone notice the new Speedtest website?



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 9, 2011)

Take a look and test your results to see if things have changed. 
Speedtest


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks nice.

Same result, though.


----------



## sniviler (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## 95Viper (Mar 10, 2011)

Pretty Pretty... But,same results.
I like the Speed Wave. (looks like some mischief going on there with some of the results)


----------



## choppy (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 10, 2011)

Yep I noticed it a few days ago. It looks a lot better and the new rating system is pretty neat




95Viper said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1193360979.png



That's some raw speed there man


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 10, 2011)

No changes here either:


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks rather cool, but somewhat hard to navigate. Maybe just need more time to get used to it.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 10, 2011)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1193659352.png





 I want faster upload!!


----------



## stevednmc (Mar 10, 2011)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1193677660.png

This is on wireless, if it makes a difference..


----------



## bear jesus (Mar 10, 2011)

After looking at the results in this thread my result makes me sad


----------



## ctrain (Mar 11, 2011)

i got fiber installed yesterday. it cut like $80 off my (fucking ridiculous) cable bill.


----------



## qubit (Mar 11, 2011)

It looks really slick. But does it function any better?

I saw some stupid glitches in the old version, where it might read say, 15Mb through most of the download, then momentarily jump to 25Mb or more right at the end and declare my connection speed as 25Mb. My line speed was only about 20Mb in the first place.


----------



## lisburnni (Mar 11, 2011)

Virgin media- fastest fibre here, upgraded from 20 meg on wednesday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ping is usually lower :S


----------



## ctrain (Mar 11, 2011)

qubit said:


> It looks really slick. But does it function any better?
> 
> I saw some stupid glitches in the old version, where it might read say, 15Mb through most of the download, then momentarily jump to 25Mb or more right at the end and declare my connection speed as 25Mb. My line speed was only about 20Mb in the first place.



speedtest.net is a flash test which can have problems at times. if it's being weird you should try a java one, they're the most accurate it seems.

http://myspeed.visualware.com/index.php is reliable in my experience, it's a java test instead of flash.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 11, 2011)

it is MUCH better, it was measuring my 20mb connection as 160mb


----------



## horik (Mar 11, 2011)

You people have nice speeds there,but how much do you pay for your IP? I have to pay 47 € for this speed...(mobile connection,so speed varies a lot)


----------



## lisburnni (Mar 11, 2011)

25 quid a month which equates to 40 dollars US on xe.com


----------



## Frick (Mar 11, 2011)

Same same.






It's included in the rent.

Distance to server is about 500 miles.


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Mar 11, 2011)

jmcslob said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1193659352.pnghttp://www.speedtest.net/result/1193659352.png I want faster upload!!



You're not alone

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1196755127.png


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 11, 2011)

jmcslob said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1193659352.pnghttp://www.speedtest.net/result/1193659352.png I want faster upload!!





ChewyBrownSuga said:


> You're not alone
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1196755127.png



And you guys think you have problems

This is the best in this area without paying about double the price!!! Currently at about $40 per month

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1196977733.png


----------



## AltecV1 (Mar 11, 2011)

its better than the old site,but not perfect! might as well post my speed results too





Estonia is really getting behind other nations when it comes to broadband speeds


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 11, 2011)

Heh that's work. We recently got upgraded at home though and getting about 30 down up from 8 for the same price. The result shown above is like the norm in places like South Korea and Finland to name a couple. Or in Sweden like our buddy Frick who's wicked fast line is "included in the rent". Sigh.


----------



## xXxBREAKERxXx (Mar 12, 2011)

Bulgaria gets like 20-40 Mbit/s for 8-12 euro per month 
Germany T-com have Insane price's. Paying like 40 euro for 3mbit/s  !!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 12, 2011)

the speakeasy test still gives me the more accurate results. anyway, i am pissed because this line costs me $65.99/month which is fine but the next step up is 50/20 connection and that is $144.95! they do offer 150/35 connection for $199.99/month tho!


----------



## ctrain (Mar 12, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1197162139.png
> 
> the speakeasy test still gives me the more accurate results. anyway, i am pissed because this line costs me $65.99/month which is fine but the next step up is 50/20 connection and that is $144.95! they do offer 150/35 connection for $199.99/month tho!



Doesn't verizon have the 35/35 step in your area?

How much speed do you need? I just seeded like 120gb in like one day on my 25/25 line so...


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 12, 2011)

Grade: A+   Faster than 99% of US ?????


----------



## kylzer (Mar 12, 2011)

Nifty


----------



## bogmali (Mar 12, 2011)

Will have to check it again without going through the router.


----------



## Over_Lord (Mar 12, 2011)

here's what we get in India for 25$ a month


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 12, 2011)

Well heres mine. 

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1197553644.png

Not bad for 16/6.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 12, 2011)

Time warner can suck on my genitals.. I live right outside of albany yet its either i use this or satellite.. garbage.. same for cable.. f'ing monopoly in this bitch








thunderising said:


> here's what we get in India for 25$ a month
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1197459194.png



thats faster then half your country? Not to be an ass but I thought India was supposed to be the new emerging world power.


----------



## ctrain (Mar 12, 2011)

thunderising said:


> here's what we get in India for 25$ a month
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1197459194.png



weird, i'd expect india to be better internet wise. surprising tbh


----------



## Over_Lord (Mar 12, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> thats faster then half your country? Not to be an ass but I thought India was supposed to be the new emerging world power.



nope, you aren't being an ass

half my country havn't ever had access to internet(or have, through their friend's computer)

Internet is a farce here. I am one of the few 14-17 year olds of this country who use internet beyond facebook and gmail and yahoo chat.(few meaning in thousands, and yeah, we are a billion strong!)

and emerging super power(what shit?).. yeah right, in 100 years maybe, not this generation, not next 2 generations...

Dont get fooled by our 8-10% growth rate, and US keep crying that they have 2% growth rate only... at this rate, maybe in a century's time, we will reach what US is at, today...

About internet, have you heard of "FUP"? Well it's called "F*ck Us Up" policy, the telcos have kindly put it as "Fair Usage Policy".

Under that, I pay 25$ per month for a 1mbps unlimited* line, thats sounds good enough... 

* ??

There at the corner of the ad page, * Post Fair Usage Data Limit, speed will be throttled to 256kbps

Whats the Limit? In this plan's case it's 10GB I think. I have an old plan, before stupid FUP was implemented, and I refuse to get a new plan(keep calling and disturbing me). So I get 1mbps for 10GB, then get cut to my old(and really unlimited) 512kbps connection..

New users get f*cked up more than me in a way..



ctrain said:


> weird, i'd expect india to be better internet wise. surprising tbh



haha, why is that? less than 1% of our population has access to speeds in excess of 1mbps(i am fortunate to be among them, well at least for the first 10GB of data usage)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## heky (Mar 12, 2011)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1197660097.png


----------



## freebie (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## AnaMaria81 (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 12, 2011)

ctrain said:


> Doesn't verizon have the 35/35 step in your area?



unfortunately no



> How much speed do you need?



as much as i can get


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 12, 2011)

AnaMaria81 said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1197762483.png



Want


----------



## AnaMaria81 (Mar 13, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Want



10€/month including cable+phone+taxes... 






This one I don't understand.....


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 13, 2011)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1198740430.png
its like 2x slower dl speed for me atm


----------



## ctrain (Mar 13, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> unfortunately no
> 
> 
> 
> as much as i can get



Well this mysteriously happened to my 25/25 line today and has been pegged here for hours already. Maybe it's here to stay and maybe you'll end up with it too.






I tried multiple speed tests and got the same thing.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 13, 2011)

ctrain said:


> Well this mysteriously happened to my 25/25 line today and has been pegged here for hours already. Maybe it's here to stay and maybe you'll end up with it too.
> 
> http://speedtest.net/result/1198749170.png
> 
> I tried multiple speed tests and got the same thing.



that would rule


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1201693450.png "skhoolz ferr foolz"


----------



## snuif09 (Mar 14, 2011)

This ISP really got their shit together, used to be a mess in the beginning.


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 14, 2011)

much better design


----------



## m4gicfour (Mar 15, 2011)

It's what's paid for, almost exactly. I get access for free so I don't complain. Also the fact that SaskTel doesn't cap bandwidth is nice.


----------



## BeepBeep2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Urlyin said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1197376019.png
> 
> Grade: A+   Faster than 99% of US ?????


Well for comparison my whole city's school district runs on a 25 down 20 up line, shared by about 900 machines. 

Fiber Optic isn't even available here, best I can buy here is 15 mbps down 768 kbps up for $55 USD a month.


----------



## AnaMaria81 (Mar 15, 2011)

BeepBeep2 said:


> Fiber Optic isn't even available here, best I can buy here is 15 mbps down 768 kbps up for $55 USD a month.



55$/month for 15??? :shadedshu


----------



## DriedFrogPills (Mar 15, 2011)

http://speedtest.net/result/1081433532.png


this is pretty damn good for Australia


----------



## inferKNOX (Mar 15, 2011)

You guys thank God, because like by me, you could be paying ~US$800 for:


----------



## 1freedude (Mar 16, 2011)

I was in a hot 4g area and went to speedtest.net to check speed from my galaxy s...sends me straight to the market...I think google may have its fingers in some new pie.  Ps I don't use the market, so I don't have a speed to report.


----------



## v12dock (Mar 16, 2011)

yes and they took away the Aurora, IL host


----------



## NathanXtremeOC (Mar 16, 2011)




----------

